# WTB: JUST NEED A SHELBY SPROCKET (see type below) with nice surface and Ready to mount!



## Michael Boyd (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi ,
Got a crank and hardware yesterday , so now I just need one of the two Sprickets/Chainrings pictured below for my 1938 Shelby
I am painting the bike as new , and the handlebars are new reproduction , so these need to fit with that look.
The two types I’m looking for are pictured below . Either type will do.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 4, 2020)

STILL NEED ONE
NEEDS TO BE LIKE THE TWO EXAMPLES SHOWN AS FAR AS CONDITION AND STYLE/TYPE


----------



## mongeese (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 4, 2020)

Sorry, I had the later version of that pattern on there , I need the prewar Skiptooth version seen below


----------



## Mikepee (Sep 10, 2020)

Michael Boyd said:


> Sorry, I had the later version of that pattern on there , I need the prewar Skiptooth version seen below
> 
> View attachment 1260469



Got that available.
Give me a text +1732 seven two four 7909


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 10, 2020)

Just texted you


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2020)

Careful with this dude @Michael Boyd  he joined today just to reach out to you it appears.







Michael Boyd said:


> Just texted you


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 10, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Careful with this dude @Michael Boyd  he joined today just to reach out to you it appears.



Yep, we caught him. He was trying the same stuff on other forums. Banned!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2020)

thanks Dave!


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you very much Dave!
Appreciate your vigilance!


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 10, 2020)

This is what I’d like to find, at least close to this as a surface, no rust , a few scratches ok, just needs to match a freshly painted bike
Thanks!


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 10, 2020)

I think the picture above of the other style is mine .. 
let me know if you are interested.. Have the crank above 
Also..


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 10, 2020)

With crank..


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 10, 2020)

PM’d you @ KevinBrick


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Sep 10, 2020)

Error


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 17, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=284046339474

Here’s one on eBay..


----------



## Michael Boyd (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks Kevin
I’m looking for a clean one ready to put on and go


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2020)

Decent mens shelby skiptooth chain ring $25 + ship | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Have a decent mens shelby chainring available for $25 + ship. PM if interested.




					thecabe.com


----------

